# Feel Stuck in limbo - Any ideas?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

As i now have another 3 weeks to wait to start the pill, Im finding myself feeling a bit frustrated, and needing to do something to pass the time!!

So far I have come up with decorating our bedroom and or hall way and or living room, but I am a fussy paint chooser so I dont fancy changing my mind halfway through! 
I have my aromatherapy course to continue with now my bubba is back at nursery, but thats only 3 hours a day.

Has anyone got any ideas on what I could do to pass some time!? I know its only a few weeks to wait, and everyone tells me it will fly by, but Im the type of person who likes to have things planned, and something to do and its driving me nuts sitting around doing nothing!

Sorry its a strange question, but I need to do SOMETHING![br]: 5/09/06, 16:56anyone!?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Kate,

This is a hard one i never know how to pass the time, i spend most of it on FF   , i spent a lot of my time organising paper work, taking my dog for long walks, shopping , meeting friends for lunch when i could but to tell you the truth my mind is never off ivf ... i guess with your little girl that will keep you busyish, 

Sorry i have not been any help just wanted to reply 

Sure time will fly once you get started
Sara xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks huh!! i know its a tough one!!! I think I am just feeling a bit stuck, but fingers crossed the next few weeks will fly by.

Thanks for replying!
xxx


----------

